

Is your new technology crappy enough? - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/02/is-your-new-technology-crappy-enough.html

======
jgrahamc
If you are wondering why this was submitted twice, it's because I was testing
a theory I have about time of day and voting patterns on HN.

~~~
yungchin
The time-of-day/voting pattern is something that occurred to me too. But the
scientifically sound way of verifying this would be to look at the ratio of
successful items and the submission rate for different times of the day.

This attempt with a single post might falsify our hunch (ie, it might attract
the same no of votes later in the day), but chances are that that would be
because it wasn't your best post ever...

